# Lets see your trunk set up/where did you locate your control? Need ideas plz



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey guys, i just got my air lift auto pilot kit in the mail today, thanks to bagriders.com best service ever btw...i just want to see new trunk set up's and also looking to see where you guys located your control set up. plz post up pic, looking for ideas thanks...


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

$hitty pic but you get the idea
















as for the controller i just removed the trim piece below the radio(MK4) and ran the Cat5 cable through there and set the easystreet autopilot wherever!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

vdubzfinezt809 said:


> hey guys, i just got my air lift auto pilot kit in the mail today, thanks to bagriders.com best service ever btw...i just want to see new trunk set up's and also looking to see where you guys located your control set up. plz post up pic, looking for ideas thanks...


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

nicee bro any pixz of your car?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

vdubzfinezt809 said:


> nicee bro any pixz of your car?


Mine?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


> Mine?



Easily one of the best looking setups yet. 

Pics


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

yea 07silverbullet can you plz post pics of your car... thanks


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

vdubzfinezt809 said:


> yea 07silverbullet can you plz post pics of your car... thanks


and some more interior shots!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

vdubzfinezt809 said:


> yea 07silverbullet can you plz post pics of your car... thanks
































Jetta11J said:


> and some more interior shots!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

who did the interior?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> who did the interior?


Local shop on Long Island, Superior Auto Restyling


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

how much did ur interior runn U? looking to do my passat


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

nice mkv, any mkiv out there with mounting set-up?? dont mean to threadjack. i just got mine as well.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Your car has been my background for awhile...


----------

